# من إين أنت؟ مشروع "أعضاء مترابطون"



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني أخواتي مهندسي الميكاترونيات ( طلبة, حديثي التخرج, وذوي خبرة), وجدت الكثير من الموضوعات من الأعضاء التي يكون غالبها الإستفسارات حول مكان دورة أو جامعات أو غيرها في أرجاء الوطن العربي أو في أرجاء العالم, لذلك تقتدي الحاجة لمعرفة أعضاء في مختلف الأرجاء, وذلك لتقديم يد العون لإخوانهم, ولذلك فكرت في فكرة "أعضاء مترابطون" حيث يقوم العضو بتعريف دولته وذلك ليكون عوناً للجميع في تقديم المساعدة, فما رأيكم في هذه الفكرة؟
ولكل من يجد القبول في هذه الفكرة, أن يذكر دولته فقط, وسأقوم بتسجيل المجتمعات المختلفة وسأنشرها هنا في الملتقى, وذلك لتيسير الوصول إلى العضو المناسب لتقديم الإستفسار له.
وتقبلوا تحياتي :7:
أخواكم أحمد​


----------



## زرقة السماء (13 فبراير 2009)

فكرة رائعة ...

أنا طالبة في هندسة الميكاترونكس من جامعة السلطان قابوس بسلطنة عمان


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 فبراير 2009)

مرحباً بك أختي الكريمة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وأخص بالذكر قسم الميكاترونكس
ومرحباً بك كأول عضو في هذا المشروع
وتقبلي تحياتي :7:



زرقة السماء قال:


> فكرة رائعة ...
> 
> أنا طالبة في هندسة الميكاترونكس من جامعة السلطان قابوس بسلطنة عمان


----------



## النورس0 (14 فبراير 2009)

انا طالب من جامعة البلقاءالتطبيقية كلية الهندسة ممكن مشروع تخرج الاردن--عمان


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 فبراير 2009)

النورس0 قال:


> انا طالب من جامعة البلقاءالتطبيقية كلية الهندسة ممكن مشروع تخرج الاردن--عمان


 مرحبأ بك أخي النورس, ومرحباً بجميع أهالي الأردن​


----------



## romyo (22 فبراير 2009)

فكرة رائعة متخرج حديث القاهرة


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 فبراير 2009)

*مرحباً بك*



romyo قال:


> فكرة رائعة متخرج حديث القاهرة


مرحباً بك أخي الكريم معنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, كما يشرفنا إنضمامك معنا في هذا المشروع
وتقبل تحياتي :84:​


----------



## حمزة زين الدين (23 فبراير 2009)

هندسة الميكاترونكس 2005 الاردن


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 فبراير 2009)

*مرحباً بك*



حمزة زين الدين قال:


> هندسة الميكاترونكس 2005 الاردن


 مرحباً بك أخي حمزة وجميع الأعضاء من الأردن الشقيق, وأصبح من الأردن عضوين :84:
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## Horizion Eye (23 فبراير 2009)

انا ايضا من الاردن هندسة الميكاترونكس / 2004


----------



## فهد 7 (23 فبراير 2009)

and I have compeleted my B.Sc. in mecahtronic 
engineering 2007/2008 
from : egypt​


----------



## ديمتري (24 فبراير 2009)

i'm studing mechatronics engineering in the fourth year at Tishreen Univ (Lattakia-Syria)
and i like to point out : this faculty in Tishreen Univ is in cooperation with JICA (Japan International Cooperation Agency )


----------



## متكي ورا الشمس (24 فبراير 2009)

هندسة ميكانيك .... جامعة حلب


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 مارس 2009)

*مرحباً بالجميع*

أرحب بجميع أخواني
Horizion Eye
فهد 7
ديمتري
متكي ورا الشمس
ويتم تحديث ملف به الأعضاء المشتركين
وتقبلوا تحياتي :7:​


----------



## eng_yehia (10 مارس 2009)

_انا طالب بالمعهد العالى للهندسة والتكنولوجيا_


----------



## سفينة الابداع (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبرااكاته.

انا طالب فرش مان في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن " kfupm" 
تخصص هندسة نظم وتحكم " اتوميشن"

هذي نبذة بسيطة عن جامعة "KFUPM" 
الجامعة من افضل الجامعاات العربية فقد حققت افضل جامعة عربية حسب تصنيف الموقع الشهير التايمز كيو اس.
تتميز الجامعة بكادرها التدريسي الذي يجلب افضل الدكاترة والباحثين في العالم من مختلف الجنسيات.
تدرس الجامعة جميع الكورسات باللغة الانجليزية فقط.
الجامعة متخصصة فقط في مجال الهندسة والعلوم التطبيقية والادارة والتسويق.
تنح الجامعة درجة البكالريوس والماستر والدكتوراة.
تقع الجامعة في المملكة العربية السعودية _ في المنطقة الشرقية _الظهران.
تدعم الجامعة من وزارة التعليم العالي ومن شركة ارامكوا وسابك السعوديتين, من اكبر شركات البتولية في العالم.

ودمتم سالمين اخوكم سفينة الابداع


----------



## ممدوح محمد المصرى (9 أبريل 2009)

انا خريج ميكاترونيكس 
دفعة 2008
هندسة العاشر
المعهد الكنولوجى العالى بالعاشر من رمضان
وبشتغل معيد فى الكلية


----------



## احمد الطاهر غانم (12 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب فى هندسة العاشر من رمضان .......مصر


----------



## Elghadi (14 أبريل 2009)

Assalamualikumm

From Libya
Msc. Mechatronics
in Germany


----------



## ahmed ali attiaa (14 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب في المعهد التكنولجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان ( مصر )


----------



## ادور (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولك كل التقدم


----------



## محمد زيدات (17 أبريل 2009)

انا من فلسطين
جامعة النجاح الوطنية
قسم هندسة الكهرباء


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 أبريل 2009)

وانا من حلب هندسة كهرباء لاكن الاعمال جبرتني الا ان اكون مهندس الكترون وميكانيك وكهرباء وبجميع الاختصاصات يعني *الميكاترونكس*


----------



## eng.omarshakhatreh (30 أبريل 2009)

انا خريج هندسة ميكاترونيكس من الاردن


----------



## وضاح المقطري (2 مايو 2009)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخواني أخواتي مهندسي الميكاترونيات ( طلبة, حديثي التخرج, وذوي خبرة), وجدت الكثير من الموضوعات من الأعضاء التي يكون غالبها الإستفسارات حول مكان دورة أو جامعات أو غيرها في أرجاء الوطن العربي أو في أرجاء العالم, لذلك تقتدي الحاجة لمعرفة أعضاء في مختلف الأرجاء, وذلك لتقديم يد العون لإخوانهم, ولذلك فكرت في فكرة "أعضاء مترابطون" حيث يقوم العضو بتعريف دولته وذلك ليكون عوناً للجميع في تقديم المساعدة, فما رأيكم في هذه الفكرة؟
> ولكل من يجد القبول في هذه الفكرة, أن يذكر دولته فقط, وسأقوم بتسجيل المجتمعات المختلفة وسأنشرها هنا في الملتقى, وذلك لتيسير الوصول إلى العضو المناسب لتقديم الإستفسار له.
> ...


 مشكور اخي م.احمد واللة فكرة ممتازة


----------



## وضاح المقطري (2 مايو 2009)

انا طالب من اليمن
جامعة utm بماليزي
تخصص هندسة ميكاترونكس


----------



## عصام احمد طه (2 مايو 2009)

أنا مهندس الكترونيات مدير محطة مياه للشرب إضطرتني الظروف أيضا للعمل في الكهرباء والالكترونيات والميكانيكا
من مصر محافظة المنيا


----------



## Mohamed1988 (6 مايو 2009)

محمد توفيق
حاصل على دبلوم المعهد العالى للدراسات التقنيه والمهنيه
قسم الميكاترونكس
وهو احد المعاهد المنشئه حديثا 
بالاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحرى بالاسكندريه
مده الدراسه 3 سنوات 
انهيت دراستى هذا العام 
ترتيبى الاول على المعهد
وارغب العمل فى احد معامل الالكترونات بكليات الهندسه والتكنولوجيا
وذلك لتكمله دراستى والحصول على البكالوريوس مع خبره فى مجال المعامل 
لكم تحياتى على هذا المنتدى الرائع​


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (10 مايو 2009)

انا بدرس في جامعه 6 اكتوبر من الاردن


----------



## مهندس الخمايسه (11 مايو 2009)

انا ايضا من الاردن هندسة الميكاترونكس من الجامعه الاردنيه


----------



## sad but true (16 مايو 2009)

_أنا في معهد دمشق المتوسط التابع لهئيةالامم المتحدة_


----------



## miltronique (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا تقني في الالكترونيك (لست مهندس) 
وتقني برمجة و أعمل في هذا المجال بالكاد أذكر الالكترونيات لكني مازلت أحسن برمجة microcontroleur 
وأنا من الجزائر


----------



## التواتي (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم من ... ليبيا


----------



## eng fady (28 مايو 2009)

انا طالب بجامعة الازهر بفلسطين


----------



## مهندسه33 (7 يونيو 2009)

جاء دوري أنا من سلطنة عمان أدرس في الكليه التقنيه أدرس دبلوووووووووووووم


----------



## riadh_10 (8 يونيو 2009)

_إنا ادرس بجامعة خاركوف للمكاترنك بأوكرانيا
تخصص تقنيات الرجل الألي_


----------



## دموع الرحيل (16 يونيو 2009)

فكره جميله ورائعه
انا طالب دبلوم هندسه ميكاترونيكس فى فلسطين


----------



## محمود صيام (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا م. ميكاترونكس تخرجت من الاردن من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - البوليتكنيك
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## alsotari (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الله يجزيك الخير مهندس احمد ... الله يجزيكم جميعا الخير على هذا المنتدى الطيب... 
على كد ما بتفيدونا ...
"الاء السوطري" ... طالبة ميكاترونكس - مستوى رابعة ... 
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية - الاردن...


----------



## وضاح المقطري (22 يونيو 2009)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخواني أخواتي مهندسي الميكاترونيات ( طلبة, حديثي التخرج, وذوي خبرة), وجدت الكثير من الموضوعات من الأعضاء التي يكون غالبها الإستفسارات حول مكان دورة أو جامعات أو غيرها في أرجاء الوطن العربي أو في أرجاء العالم, لذلك تقتدي الحاجة لمعرفة أعضاء في مختلف الأرجاء, وذلك لتقديم يد العون لإخوانهم, ولذلك فكرت في فكرة "أعضاء مترابطون" حيث يقوم العضو بتعريف دولته وذلك ليكون عوناً للجميع في تقديم المساعدة, فما رأيكم في هذه الفكرة؟
> ولكل من يجد القبول في هذه الفكرة, أن يذكر دولته فقط, وسأقوم بتسجيل المجتمعات المختلفة وسأنشرها هنا في الملتقى, وذلك لتيسير الوصول إلى العضو المناسب لتقديم الإستفسار له.
> وتقبلوا تحياتي :7:
> أخواكم أحمد​


مشكور علي هذة الفكرة طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس جامعة برليس 
الماليزية.وضاح المقطري من اليمن


----------



## منتصر المالكي (28 يونيو 2009)

انا منتصر عيدي المالكي حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في هندسة الميكاترونيك من جامعة بغداد / العراق


----------



## kokodada (28 يونيو 2009)

i'm studing mechatronics engineering in the fourth year at MUST(Misr University For Science &Technology)


----------



## هانشتين (6 يوليو 2009)

انا خريج حديث مياكاترونيك اكاديمية الثقافة والعلوم 
 مصر


----------



## lastday (7 يوليو 2009)

جورج .........مسلم ..............فلسطيني..............مهندس ميكاترونكس من الاردن............

تحية كبيرة من lastday لصاحب الموضوع ولكل الاعضاء والمشاركين وخاصة زملائي الاعزاء من الاردن الحبيب ..............


LASTDAY


----------



## عـــدي (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,
انا طالب ميكاترونكس ,, جامعة فيلادلفيا ,, الأردن
تحياتي ,,


----------



## الأمسيتيئي (15 يوليو 2009)

Sultan Qaboos University
4th year


----------



## هبه ميكا (16 يوليو 2009)

انا طالبة هندسة ميكاترونكس سنة اولى الجامعة الهاشمية -الاردن


----------



## jo0ori (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يشرفني ان انتسب لمنتداكم الرائع وأضع أول بصمة لي في صفحة التعارف هذه

طالبة بسنة رابعة (دبلوم عالي) هندسة ميكاترونكس - الكلية التقنية - سلطنة عمان


----------



## مروه تكنو (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني ...
انا مروه طالبه ميكاترونكس مرحله ثالثه بالجامعه التكنولوجيه/بغداد
لي الشرف ان اكون وحده معاكم


----------



## ابا قدامة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد خريج العاشر من رمضان 2007
مصر
اهلا بالاخوة الاعضاء ومرحبا


----------



## ابوبكر على (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس ميكانيكا قدرة يعمل بقطاع الكهرباء
له الرغبة فى التحضير فى الميكاترونكس-ماجستير-


----------



## yacine_etn (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس دولة في الالكترونيك من الجزائر


----------



## Morad09 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

تحياتي ألكم جميع أعضاء المنتدى 
وخاصة أعضاء قسم هندسة الميكاترونكس
أنا عضو جديد بالمنتدى 
وكمان داخل على الحياة الجامعية جديد 
اسمي مراد من سوريا سنة أولى هندسة ميكاترونكس 
ان شاالله اقدر قدّم شي لهالمنتدى يلي رح يساعدني كتير في دراستي لهالهندسة الصعبة


----------



## osakaa (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا اسمي اسامه من مصر 
ف بكالريوس ميكاترونكس جامعة حلوان


----------



## kha-2007 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

وانا من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية كلية الهندسة سنة خامسة هندسة الميكاترونكس


----------



## eng.mouaz (12 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا معاذ من ادرس ميكاترونكس المستوى الثاني جامعة المنيا ( جمهورية مصر العربية )

وأشكركم المجهود الرائع وهذا الترابط 

الله يجمعنا على الخير دائما ،،،​


----------



## abu talib (12 أكتوبر 2009)

Ma;moun 
automation field engineer ​
from jordan​


----------



## Wafaa91 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انا طالبة سنة تانية ميكاترونيكس من سورية


----------



## zaeid (18 أكتوبر 2009)

انا من فلسطين بدرس كهروميكانيك في الكلية الجامعية للعلوم التطبيقية في غزء


----------



## Mecha Man (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هاااايز
أنا سنة تالتة هندسة ميكاترونيكس سوريا - جامعة تشرين


----------



## بن طوق (27 أكتوبر 2009)

هندسة ميكاترونكس 2009 جامعة ليدز - بريطانيا
البحرين


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جامــــــــعة 6 اكـــــــــتوبر 2006 

السعودية


----------



## محمد أحمد أبوزيد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مهندس صيانة بجمهورية مصر العربية وخريج ميكاترونكس من المعهد العالى التكنولوجى بمصر سنة 2007


----------



## eshtawi (12 نوفمبر 2009)

طالب ماجستير فى الميكاترونكس ليبيا


----------



## ahmedelomda (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا اسمى احمد من مصر,الفرقة الخامسة _ميكانيكا _انتاج ,المعهد العالى للتكنولوجيا ببنها _جامعة بنها , ويسعدنى ان اقدم اى مساعدة فى المجال الهندسى وخاصة فى الميكانيكا وارجو التواصل لانى ارى اننى قد استطيع ان اقدم الفائدة والله المستعان.


----------



## ابو النرجس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

محمد احمد جامعة بغداد كلية الهندسة الخوارزمي خريج سنة 2002
شكرا للفكرة الرائعة تقبلوا تحياتي:3:​


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هندسة ميكاترونيكس 
فلسطين - الخليل 
خريج 2005


----------



## المتكامل (6 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة ومفيدة ايظا وتقبلني من سوريا خريج جامعة روشفيلد 1989


----------



## بشار عزام (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*المهندس_ بشار عبادي_ فلسطين*

انا المهندس بشار عبادي من فلسطين احمل شهادة بكالوريوس في هندسة الميكاترونيكس من جامعة فيلادلفيا _الاردن

مشكورين على الفكرة الرائعة .... وارجو ان نبقى اعضاء مترابطين و زملاء متعاونين


----------



## أحمد محمد الزهارنة (21 ديسمبر 2009)

فكره رائعه 
احمد خريج 2009 ميكالكترونيك القاهره


----------



## عماد عقل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة غاية في الروعة انا مهندس ميكاترونكس من فلسطين خبرة سنتين


----------



## saifeddinebhk (26 ديسمبر 2009)

طالب ميكاترونيكس 
جامعة سوسة - تونس​


----------



## عماد عقل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

حياك الله اخي من تونس الخضراء انا سعيد بمعرفتك وعلى استعداد تام للمساعدة


----------



## ميكاترونكس وبس (4 يناير 2010)

(الكليه التقنيه) 
سلطنة عُمان


----------



## مالك606 (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم أخواني طلبة ومهندسين المياترونيكس أحب أن أنضم إليكم وأكون واحداً منكم أتعلم منكم وربما افيدكم أنا مهندس ميكانيك متخرج منذ عشر سنوات لم يكن هذ الإختصاص الهندسي موجود عندنا ولكني حاليأً ومنذ فترة طويلة اعمل في مجال مشابه فيه ميكانيك وكهرباء وتحكم و
انا من سورية مع خالص الحب والتقدير لكم


----------



## end of world (29 يناير 2010)

thnxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونكـس (29 يناير 2010)

عمرو العكش 
الجامعة الهاشمية - سنة ثالثة 
ميكاترونكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس


----------



## المهندسة غنى (29 يناير 2010)

أنا خريجة هندسة الميكانيك بجامعة حلب


----------



## aboalyaman (29 يناير 2010)

مهندس ميكاترونكس حديث التخرج من الجامعة الأردنية/ الأردن


----------



## الساحر1990 (3 فبراير 2010)

أحمد المحتسب 
سنة ثانية 
هندسة ميكاترونكس 
الجامعة الهاشمية 
الأردن


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (4 فبراير 2010)

*الفائدة للجميع*

انا طالب ميكاترونكس مستوى ثالث جامعة الازهر فلسطين


----------



## beho86 (7 فبراير 2010)

Mechanical engineering BS/MS 2010
U.S.A​


----------



## -Z4- (7 فبراير 2010)

همام طالب هندسة ميكاترونيك جامعة تشرين اللاذقية سوريا


----------



## ahmedmedhat2030 (9 فبراير 2010)

هندسة الميكاترونيات لسنة الثالثة مصر- الاسكندرية


----------



## kiko010 (22 فبراير 2010)

حسن هندسه ميكاترونكس المعهد العالي للهندسه و التكنولوجيا ـــــ العاشر من رمضان ــــــ فرع المنيا


----------



## motaz_599 (15 مارس 2010)

انا من فلسطين مهندس ميكاترونكس سنة ثانية


----------



## Domah (18 مارس 2010)

student in Sultan Qaboos University
MCTE


----------



## ثائر الحويطي (27 مارس 2010)

انا طالب فلسطيني ادرس هندسة ميكاترونكس في جامعة تعز باليمن


----------



## أحمدبيك (28 مارس 2010)

أنا طالب خريج هندسة الميكاترونيكس ... الأردن ... الطفيلة ... جامعة الطفيلة التقنية


----------



## همس الغدير (19 مايو 2010)

فكره ممتازه


----------



## haysem (22 مايو 2010)

*هيثم خيرى*

أنا أسمى هيثم خيرى جامعة أسيوط شعبة ميكاترونيات


----------



## tacho_inc (6 يونيو 2010)

انا مهندس سيطرة وتحكم الي واختصاصي هو التحكم الآلي ... متخرج منذ اربع سنوات من الجامعة التكنلوجية في بغداد - العراق


----------



## علي شريدة (6 يونيو 2010)

جامعة فلسطين التقنية 
طالب ميكاترونكس سنة ثانية


----------



## Abdelrahman_Wasem (13 يونيو 2010)

عبدالرحمن وسيم (مندوب دفعه ميكاترونك 2010) - هندسة عين شمس - قسم ميكاترونيات (السنة النهائية) - مصر

e-mail: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX​


----------



## يوسف مجاهد عمر (4 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب Electro Mechanics جامعة الاسكندرية مصر


----------



## ابوعمير2 (15 يوليو 2010)

أنا خريج دبلوم صناعى منمصر وأنا أريد الأفاده فى مجال النيوماتيك ضرورى جدا( دورات فيديو عربى)*


----------



## Eng.magical-moon (16 يوليو 2010)

*Mechatronics Eng.*

مهندس ميكاترونكس خبرة ٤ سنوات
من ارض الصمود فلسطين الحبيبة
ارجو من الله التوفيق في تقديم المساعدة فيما استطيع


----------



## mechatronics.ENG (19 يوليو 2010)

طالب ميكاترونيكس سنة أولى من سوريا


----------



## FreeEngineer (5 أغسطس 2010)

*وانا هيثم مهندس ميكاترونيك من اسكندريه حديث التخرج .تحياتى للجميع*


----------



## Monesse (6 أغسطس 2010)

مؤنس تلميذ مهندس اختصاص ميكاترونيك 
تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــونس


----------



## [email protected] (13 أغسطس 2010)

شباب انا قدمت اوراقي للجامعة الأسلامية بمالزيا عشان اتخصص بقسم الميكاترونكس ارجوكم انا عاوز استفيد من ذوي الخبره ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## الباشق2010 (15 أغسطس 2010)

وأنا من حلب - سوريا قسم التحكم الآلي


----------



## shady512 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب هندسه ميكاترونكس في جامعه بوليتكنك فلسطين في فلسطين


----------



## Dead Boy (7 سبتمبر 2010)

اتممت الدبلوووم في تكنولوجيا الميكاترونكس و حاليا سنة اولى لتحضير درجة الباكلريوس و اطمح للحصول على الماجستير و الدكتوراه في نفس المجال و دخولي لهذا المنتدى ان شاء الله سيساعدني في اكمال تعليمي بدرجة التفوق بعد مساعدتكم ان شاء الله و اتمنى انكم تفيدوني و افيدكم بعد ان شاء الله .. 

(من دولة الامارات)


----------



## أ ب هندسة (9 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب ميكاترونكس في المعهد العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا - مصر


----------



## اوتوترونكس (21 سبتمبر 2010)

هندسة الميكاترونكس خريج جديد من مصر


----------



## nasr youseff (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا نصر هندسه اكتوبر بس لسه سنه اولى فى هدا المجال


----------



## swat.1987 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

I'm From Jordan
Mecatronics Engineer

(.|.)


----------



## م.ميكاترونكس 92 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أنا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس سنة أولى

من فلسطين / غزة الحبيبة

وإن شاء الله بنستفيد من خبراتكم جميعاً

أرق التحايا


----------



## Wasem87 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

خريج جديد ميكاترونيكس جامعة عين شمس مصر


----------



## فهد البدري (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الله يبارك فيك انا من العراق خريج سنة 2003


----------



## ahh (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا من سورية و مشكور على اللفتة الجميلة


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

معتصم ابوشعيرة

خريج ميكاترونكس

الجامعة الهاشمية - الاردن - 2007


----------



## م.أبو الخطاب (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عمر عوض حجير
هندسة ميكاترونكس دفعة 2007

كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية - البلقاء التطبيقية
0((البوليتكنك))


----------



## eiadjuatem (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مسوؤل قسم الصيانة لمصنع علف شركة الجزيره الزراعية الاردن المفرق خريج بولتكنك عمان1990 تخصص محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## alnaqeb2003 (8 يناير 2011)

أنا طالب في هندسة الميكاترونكس من اليمن وادرس في ماليزيا.الفكره حلوه يا م.احمد


----------



## alnaqeb2003 (8 يناير 2011)

لو سمحتوا كيف استطيع انزال موضوع الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## يحيى سيد احمد (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه الفكره رائعه الله يوفقق 
انا فى المعهد العالى للهنسه ب6اكتوبر (ميكاترونيكس*) مصر


----------



## Abdul-Rahman Ali (26 مارس 2011)

*تعارف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم عبدالرحمن على من مصر طالب بكالوريا في هندسة الميكاترونكس بالاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا بالاسكندرية


----------



## amjad227 (8 أبريل 2011)

أنا طالب ميكاترونيكس من فلسطين


----------



## eng_mohammed_86 (21 أبريل 2011)

فكرة رائعه 
محمد شوقى مهندس ميكاترونيكس (حديث التخرج)وابحث عن عمل 
مصر


----------



## mahzizo (24 أبريل 2011)

2nd mechatronics-helwan fac._egypt


----------



## abo yasser 91 (19 مايو 2011)

انا طالب في جامعة البعث في (سوريا_حمص) طالب في الثنة الثانية


----------



## Mimo4Ever (19 مايو 2011)

هذا افضل ملتقى رأيته وأهله


----------



## abo yasser 91 (22 مايو 2011)

لو ممكن تطوير هذا الملتقى أكثر من فكرة كل شخص يعرف عن جامعته و اسمه اذا في فكر جديدة ممكن نستفيد منها


----------



## هاني ابو سالم (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس هاني سالم
خريج المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان ( hti)


----------



## م محمود البنوي (8 يونيو 2011)

أحسسنت صنعًا
مهندس ميكاترونيكس دفعه 2008 
مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ali_eg (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخ احمد . انا مشترك جيديد بالمنتدي واود الاشتارك في الفكره الي قلتها انا من فلسطين 
واول مره اشارك بهيك منتدى وارجو ان تشرحلي كيفية الاشتراك بفكرتك 
وشكرا .


----------



## ali_eg (8 يونيو 2011)

المهندس علي اغباريه من فلسطين ميكاترونيكس حديث التخرج


----------



## ahmedmika (20 يونيو 2011)

طالب بهندسه الميكاترونكس جامعه اسيوط


----------



## روح الإبداع ~ (26 يوليو 2011)

ملتقى رائع جداًّ ومُميَّز .. 
أنا طالبة بالصف الثاني المُتوسِّط [ الثامن ]
فلسطينية ،، مولودة ومُقيمة بجدة بـ المملكة
العربية السعودية ،أطمح لأن أصبح مخترعة
ومُبتكرة كبيرة ومشهورة ، فـ مُـعظم أفكاري 
تعتمد بشكل كبير على هندسة الميكاترونيات

 



() "


----------



## mustafa' (4 أغسطس 2011)

انا الآن ذاهب الى ايطاليا لتعلم الميكاترونكس (reggio emilia modena) و اي شخص بحاجة الى اي استفسار براسلني و ان شاء الله اجيب


----------



## nasr youseff (9 أغسطس 2011)

انا طالب ميكاترونكس وعاوز حد يفيدنى بس مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## moeen2001 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

انا طالب ميكاترونكس من اليمن جامعة تعز


----------



## e_mgm (21 سبتمبر 2011)

انا طال بكلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر قسم ميكانيكا


----------



## sara aboazan (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا من سورية خريجة من جامعة دمشق 2011 واعمل حاليا في شركة مدار لسحب المنيوم


----------



## floona (25 سبتمبر 2011)

انا من الاردن هندسة ميكاترونكس -الجامعة الهاشمية


----------



## moath y omair (26 سبتمبر 2011)

طالب سنه خامسه - ميكاترونكس جامعه النجاح الوطنيه - فلسطين


----------



## moaaz abdo (29 سبتمبر 2011)

انا طالب ميكاترونكس من فلسطين - القدس


----------



## bam84 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

من سوريا متخرج هندسة ميكاترونكس من جامعة فيلادلفيا سنة 2008


----------



## eng_saba (2 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا طالبة في هندسة الميكاترونكس في السنة الثانية من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية كلية الهندسة _ الأردن


----------



## ymh (2 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد من العراق اشلونكم


----------



## Ghadeer Mayya (18 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم /هنسة الميكاترونيك /جامعة تشرين/سورية


----------



## venus111_eng (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*مهندس وائل من العراق خريج سنة 2008 جامعة بغداد كلية هندسة الخوارزمي/قسم الميكاترونكس*​


----------



## amgda (4 فبراير 2012)

ارجوكم عايز احول هذه ال flow chart الى ASM chart
http://www.filesin.com/D25A2139112/download.html
فى هذا الرابط


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (11 فبراير 2012)

أنا من فلسطين من غزة جامعة الأزهر هندسة ميكاترونكس


----------



## hasoma60 (12 فبراير 2012)

مهندس ميكاترونكس 2011 معهد الأسكندرية العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا-مصر-الأسكندرية


----------



## mohdrefat (16 مارس 2012)

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس من الاردن


----------



## mfarah (19 مارس 2012)

انا مهندس ميكاترونيات من مصر خريج 2010


----------



## شاهستا (21 مارس 2012)

انا ملك طالبة ميكاترونكس من مصر . ثالثة ميكاترونكس


----------



## شاهستا (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا ملك طالبة ثالثة ميكاترونكس من مصر


----------



## m-roi2005 (24 مارس 2012)

مراد من المغرب

مهندس ,, حاصل على ماستر في الميكاترونيكس


----------



## En.Medo2015 (16 أبريل 2012)

أنا محمود خليل ....هندسة الانتاج والتصميم الميكانيكي وان شاء الله ميكا ترونكس فيما بعد...كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة مصر


----------



## maioush (25 مايو 2012)

انا طالبة هندسة ميكاترونكس من الجامعة الهاشمية بالاردن


----------



## مروان المجيدي (9 يوليو 2012)

اخوكم مروان من اليمن سنه رابعه هندسة ميكاترونكس


----------



## abo.omar (5 أغسطس 2012)

مرحبا اخواني الاعزاء انا من السودان
نريد احياء امه


----------



## akram769 (6 أغسطس 2012)

طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس جامعة عين شمس .......... مصــــــــر


----------



## jamal haider (31 أغسطس 2012)

*طالب ميكا ترونكس.............مصر
*


----------



## وليدعبدالمنعم الدج (26 أكتوبر 2012)

وليدعبد المنعم الدج من مصر خريج جامعة حلوان واعمل بالسعودية


----------



## abady_asn (12 مارس 2013)

الســلام عليكـم 

انا عــبادي مـن ليبيـا طالـب ميكـاترونكس بـ كلية الهندسة صبراته - جامعة الزاويـة 

ارغب بالتعـرف على طلاب مثلي بالميكاترونكس حتـى استـطيع ان استفيـد و أفيــد :20:​


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

طالبه في جامعه تعز


----------



## شاهستا (18 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم . انا خريجه 2013 من مصر


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (12 مايو 2014)

خريج هندسة ميكاترونكس فلسطين


----------



## osbmohamed (11 أغسطس 2014)

انا درست هندسة ميكانيكا في جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ، وسجلت في جامعة المشرق بالخرطوم لادرس هندسة الميكاترونكس من الصف الثالث ( الفصل الدراسي الخامس ) اعتبارا من ديسمبر 2014


----------



## azaharna (22 أغسطس 2014)

من فلسطين ... هندسه ميكالترونيك جامعه 6 اكتوبر 2009
تحياتي للجميع م.احمد الغزي


----------



## عبدالله بدران (28 نوفمبر 2014)

انا حديث التخرج من مصر من محافظة سوهاج ومشروع التخرج ماكينة cnc للرد علي اي استفسار


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم يا خوانى


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------

